# 12 string acoustic



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always wanted a nice one and have never bothered. 

I may buy one of these tomorrow. I tried a couple of them in the local shop a couple of days ago and was very impressed by the sound and playability. The tone was very broad and had a nice chunky bottom end.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/country/frame_canada.html









Ibanez EW2012 A SE


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Stop, you're giving me GAS lofu


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played those ones--I like them.

Recently I was able to compare one to a Breedlove with a similar shape---and the Breedlove was nicer, but cost considerably more, so I wouldn't mind the Ibanez at all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice guitar. If I could justify another 12 string...

The Ibanez acoustics are generally pretty good, and (imho) they may make some of the best laminate top acoustic guitars available, and they amplify well never mind look great.

Do you plan to gig with it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've always wanted a nice one and have never bothered.
> 
> I may buy one of these tomorrow. I tried a couple of them in the local shop a couple of days ago and was very impressed by the sound and playability. The tone was very broad and had a nice chunky bottom end.
> 
> ...


Milkman, that's beautiful! What is the price range? I tried a Really nice Taylor, but I'm not prepared to shell out for a guitar I would not play as regular.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I pulled the trigger this morning. Price range is around $600. I did better than that.

As for gigging, I'm starting slowly. I have a two night benefit for cancer this weekend. I'm doing sound and lights but will get up for a set both nights, accompanied by a former member here and my daughter Amanda-Lynn.

Seven songs. I'll play Piano, Mandolin, electric guitar, and this new toy in addition to lead vocals. It should be a very nice event. Wish me luck.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

123456789a
http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cpath=98_197&products_id=5812


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> They have a whole bunch of those Ibanez acoustics at Fleet Sound here in Ottawa. Heres a couple (though they dont have the exact one as above) to give an idea of price. One is a 12 string:
> 
> http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=98_197&products_id=4059
> 
> http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=98_197&products_id=5812


I got mine with a nice hardshell case with a nice capo, all taxes included for $500.


Hard to beat. I do some work for the store as a sound guy. They're nice to me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I pulled the trigger this morning. Price range is around $600. I did better than that.
> 
> As for gigging, I'm starting slowly. I have a two night benefit for cancer this weekend. I'm doing sound and lights but will get up for a set both nights, accompanied by a former member here and my daughter Amanda-Lynn.
> 
> Seven songs. I'll play Piano, Mandolin, electric guitar, and this new toy in addition to lead vocals. It should be a very nice event. Wish me luck.


Good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I've always wanted a nice one and have never bothered.
> 
> I may buy one of these tomorrow. I tried a couple of them in the local shop a couple of days ago and was very impressed by the sound and playability. The tone was very broad and had a nice chunky bottom end.
> 
> ...


Are they going to take all those orangey spots off before you take it out of the shop?:smile:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Have fun with the new toy, Mike!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Are they going to take all those orangey spots off before you take it out of the shop?:smile:


I'll either buff them out with some rubbing compound or throw a nice thick coat of tremclad over them.


I figured it was an acceptable problem.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

simescan said:


> Have fun with the new toy, Mike!


Already am man.



Thanks,


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Are they going to take all those orangey spots off before you take it out of the shop?:smile:





Milkman said:


> I'll either buff them out with some rubbing compound or throw a nice thick coat of tremclad over them.


Make sure you only use nitro Tremclad. The regular Tremclad will destroy your tone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I'll either buff them out with some rubbing compound or throw a nice thick coat of tremclad over them.
> 
> 
> I figured it was an acceptable problem.


I'm sure it is very acceptable. 

PS. From your signature, I take it you're a skier, snowboarder or ski-dooer. Is that a good guess? Regards, Flip.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Make sure you only use nitro Tremclad. The regular Tremclad will destroy your tone.


Brown Tremclad will give you that famous Brown sound.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

That's gorgeous!

Wanna trade? I got a nice Tele for ya!  haha...

Again, that's a beautiful guitar, try and get some video of the gig for us.

~Andrew


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I'm sure it is very acceptable.
> 
> PS. From your signature, I take it you're a skier, snowboarder or ski-dooer. Is that a good guess? Regards, Flip.


LOL, no, that image is from a rain light effect shining up at me through some fog while performing a show a few years back. I shot it from a video and liked the grainy Monet-like look.


I've never been on a ski hill in my life.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Your daughters name is A mandolin?? Seriously? That was a Ricky Skaggs joke.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Your daughters name is A mandolin?? Seriously? That was a Ricky Skaggs joke.


Yup, but she's twenty so I'm not sure when Skaggs came up with it but I had not heard it when I named her.

Amanda Lynn LaPointe


She's a sweetheart and very talented. She loves her name and doesn't like it shortened to Mandy at all.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats great, and I think its a wonderfull name myself. Congrats on the new 12 string as well, Looks very nice!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Thats great, and I think its a wonderfull name myself. Congrats on the new 12 string as well, Looks very nice!


Thanks man. I'm still digging it. I'll be doing a couple more tunes at a show on Nov 7.


----------

